# Beepem's haunt 2007 -- Greatest year by far!!!



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm so pumped!!!! IT WAS AWESOME! We scared so many kids it was great. All of the adults were complimenting the way everything looked. It was so great. I had 3 friends over to help scare, and we really did. I have selected 23 pictures and added them to this album: Halloween 2007 pictures by beepem - Photobucket

Also, I did a video for day and a video for night.

Day: 



Night: 




All of the video/pictures were taken today, November 1st. I actually re setup everything because I forgot to get pictures yesterday and took it all down last night.

Thanks guys it wouldnt have happened without you!!!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice work Beepem!


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

very creative w/ paper mache skeleton...

Very good show budget wise. great. 10/10


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks like y'all had fun...congrats


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

nice work look's like U had alot of fun...


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Nice job Beepem dude. I look forward to seeing more of your stuff in years to come. HAPPY HALLOWEEN, especially for us home haunters


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks guys, I did have a lot of fun.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm glad you guys had fun - if this is what you're putting out at 15 just think of what you'll have in the years to come! Great job.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice Beepem!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I'm excited for what it will be like 20 years from now....

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great job Beepem, how did you anchor the light to the tree?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I guess you have a lot of stoarage space! yes it is the best yet!


----------

